# Online Application Issues



## FFmedic03 (4 Feb 2012)

Anyone else having problems loading up the Online application? When I click the link to login from the forces.ca website, it wont load the page. I've tried on both Chrome and IE.

Let me know if anyone else is in the same boat!


----------



## alocin (4 Feb 2012)

I've tried, unsuccessfully, to open the Access Key website on my laptop. I sent in an inquiry and was told:



> If you are trying to apply online and you are having difficulty with the Government of Canada online Access service you will have to contact an Access Customer Service Representative by phone [Monday to Friday (except Holidays) from 07:00 to 23:00 EST]:
> 
> More information about Access Key is available on the Access Key Frequently Asked Questions Web site https://cledacces-accesskey.gc.ca/eng/fq-02.html. You can also call the Access Key Help Desk at:
> 
> ...



I just used another computer. It worked fine.


----------



## KeoughJ (9 Feb 2012)

Chrome didn't work for me this morning when I tried, switched over to Explorer 64bit and it worked fine.


----------



## scarypunk (22 Feb 2012)

Hi,


I was having the same problem.  Your best bet is to use IE with it.  If you log in and get "An error has occurred. Please contact your system administrator. General Saml Partner Error" then edit the URL bar after to look like --->  https://www.recruiting-recrutement.forces.gc.ca/    (you will be removing GetAccess/Saml/SP/SSO/Post )  and then press enter. should load up your profile.


----------



## Kayghee (3 Mar 2012)

Hi there.

I had this similar problem when I was applied online a few months back.
Two things that worked for me were:
1) Opening the website on a slightly older computer (Pre-Vista/Windows 7)
2) Opened the website on my computer using 'Internet Explorer 32 Bit'

For whatever reason, it seems the 64 bit IE doesn't load the Forces website and other related links.
Just try using 64 bit IE, or use a 32 bit computer. If all that fails, try Mozilla Firefox.

Hope this helps,

KG


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Mar 2012)

The site gave me so many problems that I gave up on the online application and did it the old fashioned way (for the most part).  ;D


----------



## jnthncrdns (5 Mar 2012)

I have been having programs with the online application for a week now.

The following trades

*Army Communication & Information Systems Specialist
Weapons Engineering Technician*

are both listed 4 times on the Military Occupations drop down menu and when you select any one of them, it always displays the following error when saving:

_*Error*

An error has occurred. Please try again._

I could no longer wait for it to get fixed so I decided to complete my application manually and went to the Recruiting Centre to submit it and to my dismay, they told me that they no longer accept applications in person. It must be done online. :/


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Mar 2012)

jnthncrdns said:
			
		

> I decided to complete my application manually and went to the Recruiting Centre to submit it and to my dismay, they told me that they no longer accept applications in person. It must be done online. :/



http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106#step1-1

Considering the information in the link above, I find that very strange!


----------



## jnthncrdns (7 Mar 2012)

The online application is now working  :nod:. Submitted my application and sent the require documents through mail today.


----------

